# Sticky  What to do if you can't attach a FRST.txt to your post



## Gary R

If your *FRST.txt* log is large, you may need to attach it instead of posting it, and occasionally it might contain items that the forum software here at TSF finds "suspicious", in which case you may be unable to attach it to your post.

If that happens, please do the following ...


Right click on your *FRST.txt*
Select *Compress to Zip file*
Windows will create a folder *FRST.zip*
Please attach that to your post.


----------

